# Pcb surf fishing where to



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys I will be Down in pcb on April 17-21. Being spring break with all the crowds where would it be best for me to surf fish for pompano? And possibly cobe.? Does St. Andrews have nice spots?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I-Salt said:


> Hi guys I will be Down in pcb on April 17-21. Being spring break with all the crowds where would it be best for me to surf fish for pompano? And possibly cobe.? Does St. Andrews have nice spots?


I always surf fish over on Bid-A-Wee beach. The access to it is gated so there's no spring breakers there really, & there's some awesome holes along there that usually hold plenty of pomps. PM me for more details.


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Pensacola pier


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

pensacola pier would be like 2.5 hour drive for him, PCB has a pier tho


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

If your going to Panama city then St Andrews is the place to go. The jetties hold many different fish in April. Pomp, Spanish, sheepshead, cobia. Reds. There all there.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Go to the access just West of the Carousel grocery. No condos.. No spring breakers.
It's about 15' back UP the hill when you are done but you can see your car.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

All those places sound good. I may need a place where i can launch my hobie too. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

